# Looking for screenprinter, sublimation, DTG, and embroidery (CANADA)



## designsbyAH (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm planning on getting a multi print design (5+ colors) done on a standard gildan t shirt. 

Looking to explore my options between DTG, sublimation and Screen printing. 

Looking to get a test run of around 1-12 done then another 20 or so possibly (the cheaper the pricing the better) 

Also, looking to get the same multi color design (discussed above) digitized and embroidered on 1-12 hats. Once again, the cheaper the better. 

Located in Calgary, AB. Interested in Calgary location but anymore in Canada is still fine. 

Thanks


----------



## Groseryl (May 12, 2015)

While not in Calgary (in Paris, Ontario) but we could help you out. No sublimation though, however if you are looking for a better price at that low quantity you want to stay far away from sublimation! Give me a shout if you are still looking.


----------

